# GTA Luthier



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Hello,

I am looking for someone in the GTA who does stuff like set ups and installing bone saddles.

I recently brought my custom built Larrivee home from Vancouver with only the basic factory set up and a tusq saddle.

Please let me know.
Lynda


----------



## Key_of_Off (Mar 24, 2009)

If you don't mind going out to the East end of TO, the 12th Fret is a really good place. Long and McQuade referred me to them once, and I've never looked back (partly because they're a lot closer to me than the nearest L&M). Their setups are pricey, but they do a complete job of it.


----------



## guitaristgibson (Dec 23, 2008)

Ostaneks music in st.catharines has a luther working there and i got a saddle replaced once and they did a very good job.

nick


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

As for 12th Fret, yes it is VERY pricy and I was told that they can't do a set up for four weeks. Not really interested in waiting that long.


----------

